# Big question, wife wants to crop plz help.



## BrandonHalee&Destiney (Feb 20, 2009)

Okay destiney is 7 months old, the wife now just realized she wants her ears done. I had vics done and know it needs to be done within 3 to 4 months. the vet will do it but i want some reassurance, or helpful remarks. as in who thinks it would be okay to do????? or not okay to do????? based on what i hear is what ill make the final decision.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

well. first its alot more tramatizing for the dog at an older age... its like when your a baby and get circumsized or little girls get their ears peirced. wen they are young, they dont remember.

also, you dog can develop being "head shy" with it being older. head shy is when its reall nervous and shy about ppl touching or petting its head due to the surgery. 

ANOTHER thing is that it will be ALOT more expensive (although money shouldnt be the issue but we are all broke right now haha) becuase they will ahve to use more to sedate the dog, and its bigger all together. 

and lastly, they ears will take much longer to heal, and you cant garuntee that they will stand properly. as a puppy th cartelidge (spl?) is soft and you can menipulate it as they grow. but at 7months, their ears have already hardened and are standing how they will from here on out. also, there is a higher risk of complications such as excessive bleeding, ect. 

idk i personally wouldnt crop at that age, i got kenyas done at 10wks, and that was enogh for me... the dog is jsut so much more older and i wouldnt want her to be afriad of me petting her head, or taking her to the vet....


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

From what I here there fixing to outlaw ear cropping


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

if they outlaw ear crops what happens to the dogs that already have it done?
will they be grandfathered?


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Marty said:


> From what I here there fixing to outlaw ear cropping


I have heard that to and read an article on it somewhere. If I can find it I will definitely post it up. They mentioned something about either jail time or taking the dogs, but don't quote me on that and I don't even think it has taken place but who knows, with how America is going, anything is possible.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I would think so, here what goggle has on it...

outlaw ear cropping - Google Search


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Okay i also did a search on that based on Martys google. 
I found this...CVMA supports anti-ear cropping bill - DVM
I have a dog with natural ears. I personally couldnt crop Peanut's ears HOWEVER I am not against peoples preference to crop. I find outlawing ear cropping rediculous. It is not cruel it is done by veterinarians with care instructions. The thing about if california outlawed ear crop they want to make it a mistameanor and charge up to $10,000!!! If the owner wants to do it and they have a vet that knows what they are doing I dont see a problem. I think california is money grubbing. 
I personally don't like the government telling me what they think is best for my pet. I just read another article out of california where they want to require all dogs and cats be fixed by 4 months old "for the health of the animal" then later in the article it says how the shelters have so many more animals now because people losing their jobs. I think responisble pet owners know and are capable of making the best health decisions for their individual pet stuff the government knows nothing of and does no research for just listen to shelters.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> Okay i also did a search on that based on Martys google.
> I found this...CVMA supports anti-ear cropping bill - DVM
> I have a dog with natural ears. I personally couldnt crop Peanut's ears HOWEVER I am not against peoples preference to crop. I find outlawing ear cropping rediculous. It is not cruel it is done by veterinarians with care instructions. The thing about if california outlawed ear crop they want to make it a mistameanor and charge up to $10,000!!! If the owner wants to do it and they have a vet that knows what they are doing I dont see a problem. I think california is money grubbing.
> I personally don't like the government telling me what they think is best for my pet. I just read another article out of california where they want to require all dogs and cats be fixed by 4 months old "for the health of the animal" then later in the article it says how the shelters have so many more animals now because people losing their jobs. I think responisble pet owners know and are capable of making the best health decisions for their individual pet stuff the government knows nothing of and does no research for just listen to shelters.


I agree with you 100%, I actually love a nice cropped look, I just don't have the $500 here for it, lol, but now after hearing all that I am glad I haven't made that decision. I think it is so stupid of the control that they can have on our decisions with our animals. You are not lying about Cali being money hungry, it just really irritates me to no end. Thanks for finding the article by the way.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

You know me just trying to keep you all informed as to whats going on in the world and yes they should not be able to tell you what to do as far as this... as long as it'd done by Licensed vet and not a home made deal


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

and you can tell the diffrence between a licensed veterinarian and a home done crop..home done crop i can see if they want to charge a misdemneaor...but that is a different story all together


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I agree on that and thats all


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I am not surprised cropping of ears as a possible outlaw has come up. I mean we have not cigarette smoking in public ( in some places) no transfats in food in restaurants, no cell phone use in the car.... whats is next? Oh yeah, and even my favorite -the fine applied to folks who where their pants down to their knees held up with a belt the so called gansta look folks want to call it....Why should we take responsibilty for ourselves when the government does such a good job for us?.........(let me step off my soap box now!) Yes I loved living in the desert with bedoins/ When they got pissed you knew it and the consequences were obvious. There was no excuse of "Society made me do it!" ....ok I'll shut up now. Thanks for the post MArty.


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

I got my pup's done at 4 months old and I sear it was like he didn't go though anything.. I don't believe it's as traumatizing as most think.. He was running around playing with his buddy that day I bought him home.. do your homework on the vet and buy extra pain pills if you do it..


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

having them cropped at an older age makes it harder on the dog and lil locz is right there is a big chance they won't stand properly. Also they tend to scar worse. Leaving bad noticable knots and scars where the surgery was done. 


You know they are trying to outlaw docking for dock breeds too hmmm wonder what the show ring would be like without docking on certain breeds?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> well. first its alot more tramatizing for the dog at an older age... *its like when your a baby and get circumsized or little girls get their ears peirced*.


LOL liil loc ....thats not even in the same ball park HAHAHA.

OP... I wouldnt get a dogs ears cropped at such a latre age i would think the ears would have gotten to thick and big to heal correctly. The tissue has changed. I dont crop my dogs ears because it is useless for me to do so. I think a natural ear look better than a crop job anyday. You really never know what your gonna get with a crop job....


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

koa22 said:


> I got my pup's done at 4 months old and I sear it was like he didn't go though anything.. I don't believe it's as traumatizing as most think.. He was running around playing with his buddy that day I bought him home.. do your homework on the vet and buy extra pain pills if you do it..


yeah but he is thinkin about gettin his dogs ears done at 7MONTHS:hammer:... 4 months still falls into the appropraite range for most vets...


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

BrandonHalee&Destiney said:


> Okay destiney is 7 months old, the wife now just realized she wants her ears done. I had vics done and know it needs to be done within 3 to 4 months. the vet will do it but i want some reassurance, or helpful remarks. as in who thinks it would be okay to do????? or not okay to do????? based on what i hear is what ill make the final decision.


Any decent human being ( the vet ) shouldn't crop a dog's ears at this age, if you find a vet to do this, you shouldn't ever use them because they are in for the money and not care of the animals! Second off, the threat of nerve damage to the ears at this late in game will be a horrible experience for your hound and possible a screwed up crop because of the nerves have fully matured in the dog, this could make the vet experience a horrible one and wait till that dog matures to age it will be hell. (been here personally myself, hard lesson to learn, when I get rabies shots on the dog, I have to do it because he might bite the vet, never has ever been aggressive towards people only at the vets office during shots ater the ear crop at 6 months old)Third, keeping cropped ears are a pain in the butt, you need to clean and check them more often to make sure they don't get ear infections or dirty/ bugs in them. Fourth, if you are asking this question on here, more than likely this is your first or second pit bull in your life at best, why give them a more aggressive look in appearence, when these dogs have enough problems getting a positive response in public.

Just my two cents, it is your dog and your money.


----------



## bzhector (Jan 26, 2009)

I just cropped my dog's ears a couple days ago and just because I wanted him to look good. Know I think I did wrong and I feel so bad about it. I don't think you want this for you. If you really love your dog you will love him anyway.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

I personally dont like the cropped look.
Its so stereotypical!


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

The doctor at the clinic where my mother works refuses to crop or dock tails. I am on the fence, I don't like docking of the tails, but cropping the ears seems kinda the same as a parent getting their kids ears pierced, since neither really have a say in the matter. I like the look of cropped ears, just dont think I could bring myself to have it done. I have heard of dogs becoming very head shy if cropping is done too late, also puppies heal faster and easier. If you can convince her not to crop, that is probably the best way to go.


----------

